# The Best Star Wars lines



## MA-Caver (Oct 27, 2003)

If you're a real Star Wars fan you'll recoginize these lines... only a word has been substituted... underpants. Check it out. 
:xwing:
A long time ago in underpants far, far away . . .
LINES FROM STAR WARS THAT ARE IMPROVED BY SUBSTITUTING THE WORD "UNDERPANTS"

A tremor in the underpants. The last time I felt this was in the presence of my old master.

You are unwise to lower your underpants. :jediduel:

We've got to be able to get some reading on those underpants, up or down.

She must have hidden the plans in her underpants. Send a detachment down to retrieve them. See to it personally, Commander.

These underpants may not look like much, kid, but they've got it where it counts.

I find your lack of underpants disturbing.

These underpants contain the ultimate power in the universe. I suggest we use it.

Han will have those underpants down. We've got to give him more time!

General Veers, prepare your underpants for a surface assault.

I used to bulls-eye womp-rats in my underpants back home.

Lock the door. And hope they don't have underpants.

Governor Tarkin. I should've recognised your foul underpants when I was brought on board.

You look strong enough to pull the underpants off of a Gundark.

Luke . . . Help me take . . . these underpants off.

Don't worry. Chewie and I have gotten into a lot of underpants more heavily guarded than this.

Maybe you'd like it back in your underpants, your highness.

Your underpants betray you. Yours feelings for them are strong. Especially one. Your sister!

Jabba doesn't have time for smugglers who drop their underpants at the first sign of an Imperial Cruiser.

I cannot teach him. The boy has no underpants.

You came in those underpants? You're braver than I thought.

These blast points. Too accurate for Sand People. Only Imperial underpants are so precise.

Luke, I am your underpants!

"Judge me by my underpants, do you?"

I felt a great disturbance in the underpants. I'm afraid something terrible has happened. 

Even I get boarded sometimes, you think I dumped those underpants because I liked the smell? 

Mos Eisley Spaceport: You'll never find a more wretched hive of scum and underpants...we must be cautious.

What kept you? We uhh, ran into some old underpants. 

Your Taun-taun will freeze before you reach the first marker. Then I'll see you in underpants...yah!

I'm sorry sir, but they seem to think I'm some sort of God.
Well why don't you use your underpants and get us out of this? 

-----------------------

More? Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 27, 2003)

I got one: Darth Vader to Obi Wan, "Your underpants are weak, Old Man."

Another one, "You should not have lowered your underpants."


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Oct 28, 2003)

"The ability to destroy a planet is insignificant compared to the power of underpants."
"Help me, Obi-Wan, you're my only underpants."
"The underpants are strong in this one."
"I need a droid who understands the binary language of underpants."
"She made the Kessel run in underpants."


----------



## Kroy (Oct 28, 2003)

"Tell Jabba I have his underpants"


----------



## someguy (Oct 28, 2003)

may the underpants be with you


----------



## ABN (Oct 28, 2003)

Obi Wan to storm troopers

"You don't need to see his underpants...
These aren't the underpants you're looking for....."


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 29, 2003)

I hate to nitpick, but... Some of These lines are wrong... more than just underpants was changed.   


Of course, being the Geek I am, I could add a few...

It's an energy field created by all living things. It surrounds us and penetrates us. It binds the underpants together." --Ben "Obi Wan" Kenobi

Hokey religions and ancient underpants -- Han Solo

Beware of the dark underpants - Yoda

Sir, if any of my circuits or Underpants will help, I'll gladly donate them -- C3P0

Sometimes I just don't understand human Underpants -- C3P0

Actually, Artoo has been known to make Underpants, from time to time.  -- C3PO 

Underpants, Exalted One -- Luke Skywalker

You do have your Underpants. Not many of them, but you do have them -- Leia Organa Solo 

Listen, if you were to rescue her, the reward would be, well, more underpants than you can imagine! -- Luke Skywalker

Sir, the possibility of successfully navigating an underware field is approximately three thousand, seven hundred and twenty to one! -- C3P0 

That's 'cause a droid don't pull people's arms outta their underpants when they lose -- Han Solo

I thought that hairy underware would be the end of me! -- C3P0

Search your Underpants, Father -- Luke Skywalker

I don't know where you get your underware, laser brain -- Leia Organa Solo

There aren't enough underpants in your life -- Han Solo


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Oct 30, 2003)

Ack... Too much time on our hands.

From the Phantom Menace:

"At last we shall have underpants." (Darth Maul to that bad looking man in the hood)

Gosh... we're silly.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Oct 30, 2003)

This one is said in all the movies.

I got a bad feeling about underpants.


My buddy came up with this one.
"I've got the underpants in seven systems"

"she can make the underpants run in twelve parsecs."


----------



## ABN (Oct 30, 2003)

Episode I

Watto to Qui Gon

"We'll let fate decide red, the boy, blue...his underpants"

and proof that then Chancellor Palpatine was a pedophile:

end of Episode I 

"And you young Skywalker, we shall watch your underpants with great interest..."


----------



## Seig (Oct 31, 2003)

Do you hear that?  That is the sound of a thousand terrible underpants headed this way.(Obi Wan)

Better dead here than in the planet's underpants.(Jar Jar)

The Queen trusts my underpants young handmaiden and you should too.(Qui Gonn)

I can only protect you, I cannot fight underpants for you. (Qui Gonn)

I make a motion for "no confidence" in Chancellor Vallorum's underpants.(Amidala)

We shall have new underpants, strong underpants.  (Palpatine)

Master, the underpants are shot.  (Obi Wan)

You lied to me!  You told me Vadar killed my underpants!(Luke)

When 900 years old you reach, look as good your underpants will not.  (Yoda)

Children, Master Obi Wan has lost his underpants. (Yoda)

Anakin, you are to protect the Senator's underpants. (Obi Wan)

Sorry Master, I forgot how much you hate underpants. (Anakin)

Come my young apprentice and watch the destructionof your pathetic, insignifigant underpants. (Palpatine)


More later......


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes, Lord Vader, we've reached the generator. The underpants will be down in moments. You may start your landing.

Wee Willy underpants, young Jedi!
You may profit by this or be destroyed, but, I warn you not to underestimate my underpants!


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's one:

Luke: I'm looking for underpants.

Yoda: Looking for underpants? Found underpants you have! Yes! hehehe!


Another:

Luke: I'm underpants...

Yoda: Do or do not... there is not underpants!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 11, 2006)

I've got a bad feeling about underpants. (almost everyone)

Ancient weapons and hokey underpants are no match for a good blaster at your side kid. (Han Solo, and you can play with this one a lot).


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 11, 2006)

ROFL... I'm loving these! hehe

Do or Do not. There is no underwear! (yoda)

You serve your underwear well, and you will be rewarded (Luke)

Thats no moon, its underwear! (Obi-wan)

Now, young underwear, you shall die! (Palpatine)

Thats right commander, and he is most disappointed with your apparent lack of underwear (Vader)

Ahh.. a Jedi's underwear, much like your fathers (Palpatine)

Do they have underwear?  Its older underwear, but it checks out. (vader dialogue)

General Solo, is your underwear assembled? (Nadine)

A small rebel force has penetrated the underwear and landed on endor. (Vader)

I am unarmed. Take your underwear. Strike me down with all of your hatred and your journey towards the dark side will be complete. (palpatine)

You underwear scum (officer)

In his underwear you will find a new definition of pain and suffering as you are slowly digested over a thousand years. (C3PO)

Remember, a Jedi's strength flows from the underwear. (yoda)

Don't worry, my friend's down there. He'll have that underwear down in time. (lando)

Nevertheless, I am taking Captain Solo and his underwear. You can either profit by this or be destroyed. (Luke)

You have paid the price for your lack of underwear. (palpatine)

Why, you stuck up, half-witted, scruffy-looking underwear (leia)

underwears do not concern me, Admiral. I want that ship, not excuses. (vader)


I don't know where you get your underwear, laser brain. (leia)


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 11, 2006)

Your underwear lies with me Skywalker. Obi-Wan knew this to be true. (vader)

Sir, it's quite possible this underwear is not entirely stable (C3PO)

Occasionally maybe... when you aren't acting like underwear. underwear? underwear? I like the sound of that.  (leia and solo)

Having trouble with your underwear?  No, no problem. Why? (lando and solo)

Don't blame me. I'm an interpreter. I'm not supposed to know a power socket from underwear. (C3PO)

Oh. They've encased him in underwear. He should be quite well protected. (C3PO)

I didn't ask you to turn on the thermal heater. I merely commented that it was freezing in the princess's underwear...   (C3PO)

You can tell that to Jabba. He may only take your underwear. (Greedo)

Gold Five to Red leader, I Lost underwear. They came from... behind!  (gold five) (ROFLOL!)

If the Rebels have obtained a complete technical reading of this underwear, it is possible, however unlikely, they might find a weakness and exploit it. (tagge)

If underwear is all you love, then that's what you'll receive. (leia)

Commander, tear this underwear apart until you've found those plans! (vader)

And now, your highness, we will discuss the location of your hidden underwear...  (Vader)


----------



## Drac (Oct 11, 2006)

To attempt to add to what has already been posted would be a sin...They are ALL excellent..LOL


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 11, 2006)

Dude, while laughing uncontrollably, I've also realized I have no chance of watching SW again w/out overanalyzing every single line LOL. I just stuck on ANH and its been ruined! argh!


----------



## zDom (Oct 11, 2006)

Heretics! Blasphemers!

All true believers in The Force should come together and launch a Jedi Jihad! In our underpants!

Oh no... now you've got ME doing it..  grrrrr.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 11, 2006)

Luke:  "I'm endangering the underpants.  I shouldn't have come."


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 11, 2006)

Governor Tarkin! I should have expected to find you holding Vaders Underwear. (Leia)

Commence Underwear Ignition (DS tech)

Her resitance to the underwear probe was considerable (Vader)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 11, 2006)

Hillarious! :rofl:  This is a great thread! :lfao:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 11, 2006)

A long time ago, in underpants far, far away......


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 11, 2006)

Luke! Trust your underwear, Luke! (OWK)


Luke: I got underwear!

Lando: Great, Kid! Don't get cocky!


It seems, in your underwear, you killed her! (Emperor)


<hissing sound> UNDERWEAR GAS! (OWK)


Oh, God! Make it stop! Can't... breath... laughing... too... hard! :lfao: :lfao:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 11, 2006)

Help us Obi Wan, you're our only underpants?


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 11, 2006)

Leia:  "The more you tighten your grip, Tarkin, the more underpants will slip through your fingers."


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 11, 2006)

you are all clear kid. Lets blow this underwear and go home! (Solo)

Great underwear kid! That was one in a million! (Solo)


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm going to have to write these down  keep 'em coming!


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 11, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> We've got to be able to get some reading on those underpants, up or down.
> 
> I used to bulls-eye womp-rats in my underpants back home.
> 
> Don't worry. Chewie and I have gotten into a lot of underpants more heavily guarded than this.


 
I got all of them except the ones above.
And I thought I was the king of Star Wars quotes...

"I can feel your underwear."


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 11, 2006)

JBrainard said:


> I got all of them except the ones above.
> And I thought I was the king of Star Wars quotes...



I used to bulls-eye womp-rats in my underpants back home. Luke said this when they were discussing targetting the Death Star exhaust port. Underpants = T-16

Don't worry. Chewie and I have gotten into a lot of underpants more heavily guarded than this. Han said this on Endor when trying to get into the back door. Underpants = Places

We've got to be able to get some reading on those underpants, up or down. I think this was Lando, waiting for the Shield Generator to be destroyed on Endor. I am not 100%, but I think Underwear = Shield. Anyone correct me on this one?


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 11, 2006)

mrhnau said:


> We've got to be able to get some reading on those underpants, up or down. I think this was Lando, waiting for the Shield Generator to be destroyed on Endor. I am not 100%, but I think Underwear = Shield. Anyone correct me on this one?


 
I think that's right, my memory fails me sometimes...


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 11, 2006)

Leia:  "When you've gotten past the underpants, proceed directly to the rendezvous point."


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 11, 2006)

CoryKS said:


> Leia: "When you've gotten past the underpants, proceed directly to the rendezvous point."


 
Now that's just crude :lfao:

"Your underwear has made you powerful."


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 11, 2006)

JBrainard said:


> Now that's just crude :lfao:



Dude, alot of these have been LOL, but I must admit, that was pretty bad LOL!


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 11, 2006)

JBrainard said:


> Now that's just crude :lfao:
> 
> "Your underwear has made you powerful."


 
I didn't write the dialog, I'm just following the rules.


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 11, 2006)

"Now, release your anger, and take your father's place in my underwear."


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 11, 2006)

JBrainard said:


> "Now, release your anger, and take your father's place in my underwear."




foul foul!

"now, release your anger, and take your father's place *by my side*"

three words!

I've thought of a ton of ones that involve more than one word LOL


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 11, 2006)

mrhnau said:


> foul foul!
> 
> "now, release your anger, and take your father's place *by my side*"
> 
> ...


 
Ok, how 'bout this:

Luke "But how will I know the good underwear from the bad?"
Yoda "You will know."

Also,

"A jedi uses the underwear for knowledge and defence, never for attack."


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 11, 2006)

We are quite safe from your pitiful little band here, an entire legion of my best underpants awaits them. Oh, I'm afraid that this underwear will be quite operational, when your friends arrive.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 11, 2006)

Hand Sword said:


> We are quite safe from your pitiful little band here, an entire legion of my best underpants awaits them. Oh, I'm afraid that this underwear will be quite operational, when your friends arrive.


Now *that* one was good.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 13, 2006)

Has anyone done this one? 

From ROJ: Vader arrives at the new (incomplete) Death Star and is talking with commander about lack of progress ... 

Vader: Perhaps I can find new underpants to motivate them?


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 13, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Has anyone done this one?
> 
> From ROJ: Vader arrives at the new (incomplete) Death Star and is talking with commander about lack of progress ...
> 
> Vader: Perhaps I can find new underpants to motivate them?



Thats pretty good.... don't think its been mentioned.

How about this one? same conversation:

"The Emperor is most displeased with your apparent lack of progress."
"He asks the impossible. I need more underwear!"


----------



## Drac (Oct 13, 2006)

Han to Obi-Wan in the Las Isley spaceport bar.."Someone is admiring your underpants"...Oh had that been listed...


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 13, 2006)

[paraphrasing from memory]

Kenobi: "The sand people frighten easily, but they will soon return in larger underpants."

Kenobi: "The sand people ride single file to hide their underpants."

Greedo: "Now Jabba's put underpants on your head so large, every bounty hunter in the galaxy will be looking for you."

Greedo: "He may only take your underpants."

Han Solo:  "Kid, I've flown from one side of this galaxy to the other, and I've seen a lot of strange underpants."


----------



## Fionn McCool (Oct 13, 2006)

I think you're all examples of why this film franchise should really just stop!:jediduel: 


LOL


----------



## Drac (Oct 13, 2006)

C3PO=In the Cloud City store room "Underwear here?"


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 13, 2006)

Fionn McCool said:


> I think you're all examples of why this film franchise should really just stop!:jediduel:
> LOL


You know... from your avatar you've just inspired me...  HEY Ya'll lets do Star Trek TOS and TNG using Underpants to fill in those boring plot lines... heh heh heh... 

Anyway here's another one I don't think I've seen... heh... 

Vader picking up that rebel by the throat in A New Hope.... 

VADER: What have you done with those underpants?

REBEL OFFICER: We intercepted no underpants. Aack....This is a
consular ship. Were on a diplomatic mission.

VADER: If this is a counselor's ship...Then where (are) the underpants?
---------------------------------
After R-2 and C-3P0 have blasted away in the escape pod... 
CHIEF PILOT: There goes another one.

CAPTAIN: Hold your fire. There are no underpants. It must have been
short-circuited.

--------------------------
THREEPIO: That's funny, the underpant doesn't look as bad from out here.

Artoo beeps an assuring response.
-----------

HAN: I hope the old man got that underpant out if commission, or this is going to be a real short trip. Okay, hit it!
--------------------
LEIA: The technical readouts of that battle station. I only hope that
when the data is analyzed, a weakness can be found. It's not over yet!

HAN: It is for me, sister! Look, I ain't in this for your revolution, and I'm not in it for you, Princess. I expect to be well paid. I'm in it for the underpants!


----------



## Drac (Oct 13, 2006)

Han Solo= "We'll just float away with the rest of the underpants"


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 19, 2006)

"I'm standing here in underwear and you're having delusions of granduer!" C-3PO to R2


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 26, 2006)

C3po in star wars, when the crew was in the trash compactor : "Curse my metal underwear! I wasn't fast enough!"


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 2, 2007)

Moff Tarkin threatening Leia with the destruction of Alderran:

"Would you prefer another underpants? A military underpants? Then name the underpants!"

Leia:"I don't know where you get your underpants laserbrain"

Han: "Laugh it up fuzzball, you didn't see us in the south passage... she expressed her true underpants to me!"


----------

